# Labour/Employment lawyers in GTA (West End)



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Was wondering if anybody knows good Labour/Employment lawyers in GTA who can give consultation regarding lay off.....

I kinda wondering if I'm getting laid off and employer offers you termination and severance pay according to Ontario law, should I sign agreement or first better talk to lawyer


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I don't know any labour lawyers, but I would suggest seeing the lawyer before signing.


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

gibor said:


> ...
> I kinda wondering if I'm getting laid off and *employer offers you termination and severance pay according to Ontario law*, should I sign agreement or first better talk to lawyer


a)If the termination and severance package complies with Ontario law, what is a lawyer going to be able accomplish?
b) If you have doubts that it complies with labour law, ask the Labour Dept. for advice - its free.
c) If you are in an industry or a job where you think the norms for severance are higher than the legislated minimums, you might want a negotiator of some kind. But the employer likely holds the high hand.

I assume you do not have a collective agreement that deals with severance.


----------

